# new mexico elk hunting



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

anyone on here ever go there and elk hunt? I am going this oct. was wondering if you guys have ever went and did you really injoy it? I am going rifle hunting with and outfitter called pack n horns


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Never hunted in New Mexico was hard to draw elk permit. But heard the elk are monster out there. I did all my hunting in Eagle, Colorado. Just bring all your gear plus cold weather clothing. Start jogging and get in shape, you be doing a lot climbing.
Good Luck!


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have in Chama NM, right across Colorado border.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have been in chaos also. Tons of elk in that area just not the size that is in other parts of the state. Not sure where you are headed but new Mexico was an awesome hunt.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I also have hunted in Chama N.M., was an experience of a lifetime. http://lodgeatchama.com/sitedocs/elk/elk.html


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I considered it until they told me temps were in high 80's.


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

How was your trip? Any luck?


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

nam1975 said:


> How was your trip? Any luck?


what a great trip! I killed a big 6x6 gross scored 320+on October 10th in Cimarron new mexico with and outfitter called pac-n-horns. my guide was james coppedge. I could have shot 6 other bulls but he told me to wait and try for a bigger one and it worked out. I saw black bear mule deer and lotsa turkeys. the week after I got back they killed a mountain lion.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> I considered it until they told me temps were in high 80's.


temps we around 70 down to 20s at night one day we even had snow.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

nam1975 said:


> I have in Chama NM, right across Colorado border.


When was your hunt? Who was the outfitter? Trying to find information for a possible hunt.
Thanks..


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

Spaniel235 said:


> When was your hunt? Who was the outfitter? Trying to find information for a possible hunt.
> Thanks..


2nd week in October pac n horns outfitter james coppedge 928-333-4969 cimmarron new mex


----------

